# 96 Altima GXE



## finewine96 (Aug 20, 2007)

I just installed an Oxygen sensor signal simulator module from baker electronix on my 96 altima so I can cut out the weathered exhaust system and not have to run a cat, free up a bit of power with a 2" and a quarter st8 pipe and a performance type muffler. My question is that I now have a check engine light probably because of one of the three wires from the post O2 sensor that I cut to wire the SIM. The wires are red, black and white. I assume that red is a 12volt heater wire, white a heater ground and black the signal wire. If this is correct then what would I need to do to make this sim work to stop throwing a trouble code? can I drive it like that? or would that cause a rich or lean condition?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

finewine96 said:


> I just installed an Oxygen sensor signal simulator module from baker electronix on my 96 altima so I can cut out the weathered exhaust system and not have to run a cat, free up a bit of power with a 2" and a quarter st8 pipe and a performance type muffler. My question is that I now have a check engine light probably because of one of the three wires from the post O2 sensor that I cut to wire the SIM. The wires are red, black and white. I assume that red is a 12volt heater wire, white a heater ground and black the signal wire. If this is correct then what would I need to do to make this sim work to stop throwing a trouble code? can I drive it like that? or would that cause a rich or lean condition?


Check and see if you have Cali emissions, I don't think you can use them on Cali cars. Maybe a mode can fix that too thou.


----------



## finewine96 (Aug 20, 2007)

spat said:


> Check and see if you have Cali emissions, I don't think you can use them on Cali cars. Maybe a mode can fix that too thou.




how would I check to see if its a cali emisioned car? and what is a mode?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Under the hood on the bottom side of the hood panel is the required emissions label it will state something like "This Vehicle Complies with US Federal Emissions" if it is federal and something like "This Vehicle Complies with US Federal and California Emissions" if it is a cali car. The California Emissions is a step above the Federal and they are sold outside of California just not as common.

Sorry about that! I meant "Mod" short for modification.

Where did you get the part? Did they have more than one type for your vehicle or is it a universal with some sort of adjustment maybe?


----------



## finewine96 (Aug 20, 2007)

Our Products


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, California emission vehicles are sold quite commonly outside of CA. There are 12 states in the US that have adopted California's emission standards.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

I just checked the service manual on the 96 altima. If you have california emissions you can't use that. The california models still needs the rear 02 sensor for air/fuel mixture the federal modles use the rear sensor for diagnostics only.

thanks smj999smj, that explains the steady increase in the number of cali cars showing up.

One thing I just don't get. In SC we used to have a basic visual inspection for vehicles. Instead of upgrading the inspections to a gas analysis like most states where doing, they just did away with the state inspections all together back in the mid 90's. Idiots I say!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Every state is differant. Where I'm at in VA, the inspections are controlled by the State Police monitoring independant repair shops and dealers. The inspection is basically a safety check and making sure the check engine light isn't illuminated. No exhaust probing. 

When I was in NJ, it was similar to here for a long time, but with gas analizing and it was controlled by the DMV. Later, NJ privatized inspection and the problems began! Shops that did inspection had to purchase a $40000+ dyno for IM240 testing and the lines at the DMV stations tripled in length until everyone got caught up. Now that everyone has invested in these dynomometers, they realize that most of the cars in NJ are OBD II equipped and all they need to do is check them to verify no codes and the status monitoring is complete...and they have talked about not needing the dyno testing anymore. I also noticed before I left that the safety inspection were getting real sloppy. I had an 89 Sentra come in after failing for an in-op headlamp ONLY. Everything else passed.....without any mention of the two tires that were worn to steel cords on the inner tread nor the driver's seat belt that had been cut and stitched together with shoe lace!


----------

